# Face Off Season 7



## RoxyBlue

The newest season of Face Off starts on July 22 on SyFy.

http://www.syfy.com/faceoff

The contestants:

http://www.syfy.com/faceoff/contestants/barry_mahoney


----------



## Copchick

Yay! Looks like a good crew of contestants. Three have ties to Pittsburgh, I see. Looking forward to a competitive season with some cool creations.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, thought of you when I saw the Pittsburgh folks

Interesting that a number of them have careers totally unrelated to special effects and makeup, and are using the competition as a way to take the plunge into the field.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^YAY! Face Off, Face Off, Face Off, Face Off.......


----------



## Georgeb68

Can't wait!


----------



## JesterLex

So excited!!!! This show inspired me to start trying my hand at mask making. <3


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Missed it at 8 but caught up at 10. A lot of great artist this season. Already have 3 early favorites.


----------



## Lord Homicide

As usual it'll be an interesting season. I criticize the makeups like I'm better than any of them. Lol, my best is worse than both folks who got booted.


----------



## Copchick

I wasn't crazy about any of the creations. I think that they wasted a spot when they had Scott who only recently had classes for special fx. I hope the creativity improves, they all were disappointing in this episode.

Okay, now the cattiness in me is emerging. Are the blue eyebrows distracting for anyone else besides me? Heck, I'd do the blue or purple hair, but the eyebrows? Uh-uh.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Okay, now the cattiness in me is emerging. Are the blue eyebrows distracting for anyone else besides me? Heck, I'd do the blue or purple hair, but the eyebrows? Uh-uh.


You mean the Oompa Loompa with Katie Perry makeup on?


----------



## Abunai

Rooting for Damien because he is a haunter.
He currently works at Zombie Toxin haunted house in Kansas.


----------



## Spooky1

Lord Homicide said:


> You mean the Oompa Loompa with Katie Perry makeup on?


I was thinking Oompa Loompa too. 

Thought there were some good makeup creations. Really liked Dina's.


----------



## Copchick




----------



## RoxyBlue

We finally watched the first episode yesterday. My favorites were the green elf-like creation, the blue-ish Hindu goddess-like makeup, and the guy with the ribs sticking out of his face Considering they all had only four hours to create their designs, what was accomplished was really impressive.

Not surprised by the elimination choices, although it might have been more charitable to wait until all the designs were reviewed before announcing the first person to be sent home.


----------



## JesterLex

Hmm. Some interesting ideas , but a kinda lackluster first episode. I wonder how they're going to extend this themed throughout the season?


----------



## RoxyBlue

This week's episode - thought the two looks that were granted safe status actually had the most Dick Tracy villain look to them:jol:


----------



## Copchick

I really liked Tony "Big Tuna" Accardo". George and Cig collaborated nicely and did a great job on the gangsta. I did not like the rat idea at all, I kept thinking, what's it got to do with "tic toc".


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, as soon as the guy said to go with a rat look instead of incorporating the actual challenge with the clock, I knew he was going to be in trouble. I mean really, did he never watch previous seasons of the show?:googly:

Big Tuna was a hoot.


----------



## drevilstein

Big Tuna was great, also loved the Mac Truck character.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three of the ladies came up with some lovely feminine alien creations on this week's episode.


----------



## Spooky1

The ladies owned the guys this week. Really like what the winner did for her alien.


----------



## highbury

Spooky1 said:


> The ladies owned the guys this week. Really like what the winner did for her alien.


Great episode this week. I think any of the top looks could have won it. Once a few more of the lesser contestants get the boot, the competition will get even better. A lot of talent this season.

And did you see Glenn absolutely crack up after Lois' rip on Gwen? I lost it when I saw that!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I don't think I've ever seen him laugh that hard on any of the shows


----------



## screaminscott

I have watched this a few times, and while I love seeing the work that goes into the creations, the competition aspect just sort of turns me off. Sometimes there is too much drama associated with that too. 

What do you all think? Is the competition a big part of your love for the show, or could you go without it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think you can bypass the competition because that's what the show is about. It's not meant to be a how-to production. True, there is occasional drama, but there are also many moments of contestants helping each other and enjoying the camaraderie of fellow artists.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Ladies came up big this week, new judge Lois Burwell? ? man, she is tough. ..my early picks Cig, Vince and Dina


----------



## scareme

When I first watched Sasha, I thought, what a ditz. But the more I see of her, I think there is method in that madness. When she went on about never having poured a mold, I figured she was out of it. But her work was beautiful. 

I think there are several people who have a really artistic eye. But the past winners have all had mad skills. So I'm watching to see who has the work skills to go with the artist eye. Right now, I'm keeping an eye on Cig.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Really liked the super hero foundation challenge and the spotlight challenge was very competitive too but I'm totally shocked Vince got sent home, I had him pegged as a finalist, I thought the judges were going to use the get out of jail free card on him, his sculpts had been good all the time, I thought his foundation hero was awesome, don't get it.One thing that gets on my nerves is when someone that is paired with someone that has immunity, right off the bat they are making excuses that they might go home. 
If you don't want to go home, take the lead! Don't wait on the immunity winner to run with it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Impressive turnaround for the boys from the bottom this week

I don't have any guesses as to who might make it to the top three yet. There is quite a mishmash of talent this time around and no consistent frontrunner.


----------



## Copchick

I think you're right Roxy, it is a mish-mash and I don't have a favorite either. 

I loved the creations this week, finally! Some of the superheros were really good, my favorites being Sasha's black cat looking superhero. Loved that matte black with the silver highlighting on the face. I also liked Rachel's SH, Karma. Nice coloring on the head and face. 

The twisted tree concept was so cool. I really liked Stella and Sasha's White Birch, but agreed with the judges about the hands. Loved the texture and paint on it. I think Drew and Cig's Weeping Willow would have been cool to see if the branches would have stayed on. I liked it though. Doc and Jason's Bristlecone tree was really cool with all the texture of the bark. 

Good episode this week!


----------



## Lord Homicide

highbury said:


> And did you see Glenn absolutely crack up after Lois' rip on Gwen? I lost it when I saw that!


You and me both man... Couldn't believe to the point I had to rewind a few time then slow mo through it. Lol

The cast kind of sucks this season. This is going to sound shallow and arrogant but:

That Cig guy and his oddness, coupled with the crap attached to his hats, weird. Strange mannerisms too but who am I to judge. Lemmy is the only dude who can actually pull off chops.

Doc's green hair I could have sworn was the backlighting; turns out it's just green. I think that guy's got some talent without a doubt.

The cute ditzy blonde (team Birch tree) needs to chill out. The time she posed with her Indian inspired makeup on the way back to contestants row, goofy. I'm waiting for the moment she is overly confident and playful with the judges then Glen roundhouse kicks her down with his awesome criticism. That just sounds plum mean...

Oompa Loompa dressed as Katie Perry... 'Nuff said. There are no words, right T?


----------



## Copchick

Yep Roxy, I also saw Glenn laugh at Lois' comment, he cracked up actually! I was glad they didn't edit that, it makes him seem human and not so stoic. I like Lois as a judge.


----------



## deadSusan

I'm not sure what to think about this group. There is obviously potential, but then what the heck happens?! I think we were completely spoiled by the previous season. But I agree the bristlecone pine was perfect. (I didn't get the birch. I understand why they liked the makeup. But it looked weird.)
And I too loved it when Glenn laughed and Lois is great.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

In their defense, it was a tough spotlight challenge but the bad ones were really bad. Damien surprised, he had a great idea.I know the writing was on the wall for Doc despite his top finish last week but this week it should have been Stella even though she has been strong the last couple of weeks, her make up was horrible


----------



## RoxyBlue

The animal mashup challenge seemed to be a difficult one for a lot of the contestants this week. I think Stella's mistake was picking two animals that looked a lot alike - hard to bring out distinctive features for both under those circumstances. Doc kind of missed the mark - no real evidence of the eagle in his makeup.

I was laughing about the names "Allidillo" and "Armagator". They sound like two creatures straight out of a cheesy SyFy movie


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

^ Completely agree with you regarding Stella's choice of animals...too much alike. I will say, this is another really strong season again though.


----------



## JesterLex

I have respect for those that did well on that challenge! It's seems to me one of the most difficult to do and not look silly or cartooney.


----------



## Copchick

Some of these contestants' skills came out for this challenge. I agree, Stella missed the mark on her creature, but Doc was way off. The character was really hard to look at, very odd and misshapen. I was glad to see him go. I really liked Sasha's bobcat/owl hybrid. She's got some skills and Glenn was right, she needs confidence in her abilities. I also liked George and Cig's armadillo/alligator hybrids. Damien's owl/coatimundi was really cool. He took a chance, his first time working with feathers, but it looked great.

Finally some of the contestants are emerging as favorites.

I saw this on SYFY 's site, it looks interesting: http://www.syfy.com/faceoff/article/face_off_judge_match I'd like to see the judges compete with each other.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Maybe Doc should have turned on the water works, it worked for Stella and keyghlan...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Crying on the part of a contestant does not stop the judges from booting someone who, in their opinion, has not met a challenge.


----------



## Copchick

:crykin::cryeton::cryvil::cryien:


----------



## deadSusan

I'm still waiting for Dina to knock it out of the park again. Speaking of Dina and going back to the first episode, does anyone know what she piped on her model for the vines/veins? I watched the first part of that episode again, but she didn't say.

But I liked the top picks last week. Sasha's was dead on. The two that did the same mash up were a lot of fun!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Another mash up??? Well the pairing of Jason and Sasha was doomed before it even started. The awkward moment they were practically forced on each other, the body language, the contrasting styles, he didn't like whimsical, she did. It was apparent she was not going to take the lead, she wasn't assertive and it played in her favor. Don't disagree with his elimination just thought she tanked it.Dina and Stellas monkey was awesome, well deserved win. Looking forward to the judge match, that should be interesting especially the judging.


----------



## heresjohnny

The top looks this week were some of my favorite makeups yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The winged monkey and tin man were both stellar creations. The ability of the model to simulate emotions through the monkey face was impressive.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Really looking forward to the judge match!

And that winged monkey was amazing!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Watching it right now. Cheating with spoilers


----------



## Lord Homicide

I can't believe Ve and I thought the same thing... "Teen Wolf"


----------



## Spooky1

The Flying monkey was one of the best makeups done on the show since its inception.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

SPOILER ALERT...MAYBE?

Judge Match did not disappoint. All make ups were fantastic and I was really taken by the outcome.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of the funniest episodes ever


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

It was fun seeing them having to go through the stress and intensity that the cast members go through. They walked the walk


----------



## deadSusan

WOW! Talent, talent, talent!!!
(But I almost fell out of my chair when I saw Miranda.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Neville was a hoot - "Faceoff is really hard!"

All three sets of creations were stunning and beautifully detailed. My personal favorites were the Team Ve evil queen and Team Glenn knight.


----------



## drevilstein

I thought team Glenn had that one, but all of the creations were stellar.

Side note- my wife has never really liked Glenn, but last night when he talked about loving his cats just earned him a new fan.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Great episode!

I know why glenn wears makeup now.

The center of Glenn's world are his two cats. 

How tall is Neville?

How short is Glenn? (Possibly forced perspective standing in between Neville and Ve?)

I'm glad Miranda didn't whine...

Anthony didn't say "golly"

Laura and Wayne rocked as usual. 

Roy is still bad ass. 

Ve, you're awesome.

Neville didn't thank or credit his team during the reveal (unless I missed it). Tacky Neville and classless.


----------



## scareme

++++ Don't read if you haven't watched the show yet. ++++

Absolutely loved this one. It was great to see the old faces back and the judges were funny. As far as I'm concerned, they could have made this a two hour show. I would have loved to see more of their work together. Favorite line of the night, Glenn to Neville, "Don't thank me, I didn't vote for you." lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think Neville could have a second career as a comedian. He has the funny smarta$$ techniques down pat, as in calling time at the shop when there were still four hours to go and asking Glenn about the donkey his team was making:jol:


----------



## kprimm

Thought they were all goo, but I thought Neville had the worst showing. Think I would have picked Glenn as the winner!


----------



## JesterLex

No joke. Glens king was amazing. I really enjoyed seeing them all work... But I definitely don't agree with the results.

Also no kill animal shelters = win !


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good time to summarize the winners prior to the judges' match:

Week 1 - Dina
Week 2 - Cig
Week 3 - Stella
Week 4 - Jason
Week 5 - Damien
Week 6 - Dina


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Don't know, seems like the Halloween themed challenges that I'm always looking forward to, fizzle, happens every season. Seemed like it was a clear choice to me that Dina was going home, I could tell a mile away that the save was going to be used but surprised it was used on sasha, George deserved the win but to be honest, the themes that offered to the contestants sucked big time, the cloven? Come on man!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the themes offered were classic cheesy B horror in style, and there's definitely a market for that (think SyFy horror movies). The top three looks met the challenge perfectly, and I would have had a hard time picking the winner.

I've seen other contestants struggle with sculpting animal faces, as Dina did with her reindeer, which puzzles me a bit. Perhaps she would have done better with a demon creation for the cloven theme.


----------



## zombietoxin

We're super-proud of Damien here at ZT! 

He's a Great guy!

GO BOY GO!!!!!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Wow Cig, Dina, it could have gone either way, very nice work from both, Dina seems to be this season's Laura


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Agreed - the top three were beautifully executed designs. Dina's technique of using a notched popsicle stick to make the scales was inspired.

And weren't the live snakes just gorgeous!


----------



## Copchick

I agree, they were gorgeous...in their boxes. I thought the Christmas Tree Eyelash snake was cool looking, I had never seen it before.

I really liked Cig and Dina's creatures. It may be just me, but I cannot understand how blown away the judges were on Drew's creature. I don't understand. I recall them judging against contestants when they thought outside the box and didn't follow through with the concept. Maybe I'm looking at it to literally, but I didn't think his was all that.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Well the judges liked Darren's offerings and his were outside the box most of the time so you never know how they are going to score stuff


----------



## Lord Homicide

I can see where you're mind is on that Tina... it wasn't the best BUT it did have a certain type of GIJOE reboot quality. I thought it was pretty bad ass even though the whole time I'm thinking "What is this idiot doing?". The paint, body mods and eyes sold it for me.

For some reason, that Drew's makeup reminded of Toad from X-Men the movie. Subtle enough to get the point across but not obvious.


----------



## deadSusan

I really liked all three top looks and the it was a fun theme.


----------



## heresjohnny

I would not want to choose from the top lookss this week.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, if you thought it was tough to choose the winner of the top looks last week, wait until you see the top looks this week. They're phenomenal.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

RoxyBlue said:


> Man, if you thought it was tough to choose the winner of the top looks last week, wait until you see the top looks this week. They're phenomenal.


I was thinking the same, it was super hard trying to pick one, all three had their own look, wish there was a three way tie


----------



## autumnghost

I couldn't make myself watch this episode. Clowns - nope - I'd have nightmares for weeks.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I feel bad for Damien and his buddies some of which are forum members that were rooting for him, his makeup wasn't even bad, it was just a numbers game, someone had to be dismissed


----------



## heresjohnny

personally I loved both Cig and Sasha this episode, but I agree with the judges choice. Seen lots of scary makeups, but the winner this this week was truely creepy.


----------



## Abunai

Sorry to see my guy, Damien go.
But, yeah, I agreed with the judges.
Cig appears to be the one to beat.
(I thought the same thing about Roy Wooley both times he competed, so don't be placing any bets based on my opinion  )


----------



## deadSusan

The top looks were stunning. Two weeks in a row for Cig and Dina!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Update on the winner's list (not including last night for those who haven't seen the episode):

Week 1 - Dina
Week 2 - Cig
Week 3 - Stella
Week 4 - Jason
Week 5 - Damien
Week 6 - Dina
Week 7 Judge Match - Neville
Week 8 - George
Week 9 - Dina


----------



## Copchick

Wow, I really liked the creepiness of Sasha's doll. The missing hair, minimal clown make up and the cracks were details that really put it over the top. Cig really captured the dark water fear with his clown. I like his work. I like Sasha's too, and I hope she can get past her shyness. She has the creativity and if she doesn't know how to do something, she keeps trying. I gotta hand it to her for that.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Time to pick your final three: I will stick with my early prediction even though one is gone, I had picked Vince, Cig and Dina.
Vince is gone but Cig and Dina selections are looking good. What about you guys?


----------



## RoxyBlue

There were some hilarious makeups tonight. The nerds were a hoot.


----------



## heresjohnny

Nerds were great! I thout Dina had a winner, but she didn't make top looks. My top three: Cig, Dina and Sasha with Sasha winning the whole thing. She is brilliant when focused, question is can she survive to final 3 and be in the right frame of mind for the final.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you're spot on about Sasha, HJ. She's capable of tremendous focus with resultant outstanding makeups, but sometimes lets her lack of confidence get in the way. I'd like to see her get to the finals, and I'll agree with your other two picks as well. Cig and Dina have done some wonderful work this season, and Dina has taken the most wins so far (3).


----------



## heresjohnny

Oh Sasha, as soon as it showed her sitting there not knowing what to do I had a sinking feeling. Winner this week was outstanding.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Agreed on both points, HJ - not surprised at either outcome.


----------



## highbury

Probably one of the best makeups of the entire season. The head sculpt and paint were flawless. And poor Sasha. She's so ditzy. She needs to realize her talent...


----------



## Spooky1

Dina is pulling away from the pack.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Wow Dina!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolina's whole concept was gorgeous. She is really spreading her wings.


----------



## deadSusan

I was looking through my subscription thread list and ran across one that was posted by Brad Goodspeed titled "Spooky Doll-Head prop." There's a bit of similarity to Sasha's excellent spooky clown doll makeup.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=34667

And Dina has been one of my favorites since the season started.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Updated winner's list not including last week (although I expect everyone has figured that out):

Week 1 - Dina
Week 2 - Cig
Week 3 - Stella
Week 4 - Jason
Week 5 - Damien
Week 6 - Dina
Week 7 Judge Match - Neville
Week 8 - George
Week 9 - Dina
Week 10 - Sasha
Week 11 - Drew


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Wow! Everyone including bottom looks, did a great job on the disaster fairy spotlight challenge, gotta admit, I thought George was done when I saw his concept but it turned out great even though he admitted he was out of his element. Cig also said he was out of his element but I wasn't worried about him, his turned out pretty good and those wings, cool. Dina is just on cruise control, I can't see any scenario where she is not in the final three.
Though sledding for Stella but someone had to go, it's a shame but at this point any little misstep and they pay for it (her fairy looked like the god of fire from last week) it's getting pretty tight


----------



## Cat_Bones

have to say i'm rooting for Dina as a fellow Chicago girl i've gotta pick her (it definitely helps that we have the same name although i spell mine differently)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cig's fairy had a beautiful, icy serenity about her, contrasting with Dina's beautifully mudded playful creation. I agree with Scorpion that all the creations had great points, as they should at this stage of the game.

I wasn't sure how the judges were going to rate George's concept - he looked relieved during the one-on-one discussion


----------



## deadSusan

Sorry Stella is gone, but I realize it gets tougher near the end. And as long as Dina and Cig are still in it, George and Drew will have to really step it up.


----------



## heresjohnny

I think any of the top three could have won, and any of the remaing 4 can take the whole thing. With Sasha gone, I think Dina is the one to beat, she is a natural, and she uses food (YUM)


----------



## deadSusan

Well I think we all knew who the top two would be. Very nice work by both!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, the top two weren't a surprise. The person being booted could have gone either way - couldn't tell from the judges' comments what their decision was going to be.

This was a great episode for those of us who grew up with cheesy scary monsters.


----------



## RoxyBlue

YAAAAYYYYYYYY!!!!:jol:


----------



## heresjohnny

Yayyyyyy too!


----------



## Lord Homicide

I'm glad the winner won - totally deserved it.


----------



## deadSusan

ME TOO!!!!! HOORAY!!!!!! And congratulations!


----------



## Copchick

Whoo hoo, Dina! Any of the three could have won this. I really liked Drew's creations this week.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Woot woot! Congrats to Dina, she earned it but Cig was awesome too, he and Drew should have no regrets, they were great too. Enjoyed the season, can't wait till season 8 for the new twist.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cig's white knight was not his best work, but his dark knight was amazing. Drew's creations were top notch and so well integrated as a pair. He showed that his entry to the final competition was well deserved. Dina was phenomenal. Cake making is clearly fantastic training for this type of competition


----------



## castart

The best artist won that one.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay Dina! You go gurl! (she totally deserved it with her magical piping fingers...) Seriously? A cake decorator??? She did quite jaw-dropping work!


----------

